# Installationsprobleme!!!

## FloMZ74

Hallo Leute,

zugegeben, ich habe noch relativ wenig Erfahrung im Linuxbereich, bin halt SuSE verwöhnt, habe aber dennoch auf Empfehlung eines Freundes den Schritt zu Gentoo gewagt, da er meinte, die neue 2004er Version sei bestimmt leichter als die 1.4er aufzusetzen.

Ich habe mich komplett an die neue Installationsanleitung des Handbuches gehalten, komme aber dennoch an einer Stelle nicht weiter.

Meine Austattung: Live CD, Packages und Stage 3-Archiv vom 11.03.2004, alles für Athlon XP.

Nachdem ich den Portage-Snapshot auf der Live-CD gemäß der Anleitung entpackt hatte und noch bis Kapitel 6a gekommen bin, verließ mich mein Glück. In meiner Anleitung befindet sich noch das Kapitel 6e, das das Kopieren der GRP-Pakete als nächstes beschreibt. Dieses habe ich auch getan, da ich diese Pakete aufgrund meiner analogen Internet-Anbindung benutzen wollte.

Seltsam, dieses Kapitel ist aktuell im Internet nicht mehr zu finden, warum?

Laut Kapitel 7a sollen nun Kernelquellen installiert werden, doch beim Befehl emerge --usepkg gentoo-sources oder emerge --usepkg vanilla-sources treten Fehlermeldungen auf.

Bei den Gentoo-Sources wird das Fehlen eines Paketes modutils-2.4.26.tar.bz2 und bei den Vanilla-Sources ein Paket Linux-2.irgendetwas angemahnt. Zumindest die Modutils in der zuvor genannten Version sind als ebuild da. Mein Freund riet mir daraufhin, den Kernel 2.6.3, den er mir vorher gegeben hatte, zu entpacken und mit genkernel zu kompilieren, doch leider ließ sich genkernel nicht emergen.

Meine Frage: Was läuft hier falsch?

Bitte helft mir, ich möchte hier weiterkommen und nicht viele Stunden umsonst vergeuden.

Vielen Dank.

Grüße aus Mainz,

Florian

----------

## DarKRaveR

Gut, dann wollen wir uns mal erbarmen:

Du weißt schon, daß die Aussage' Da passiert ein Fehler' relativ wertlos ist. immerhin hast Du schon gesagt wobei er auftritt, aber Ihn genauer zu spezifiezieren, wäre nicht verkehrt.

Wir sind leider (noch) keine ORakel und haben Eingebungen, wo Dein System der Schuh drückt, bei einer expliziten Ferhlermeldung könnten wir aber anfangen darüber nachzudenken, womit der Fehler zu tun haben könnte.

Kurzum, wie #5 immer sagt: more input.

----------

## Deever

Also ich würde:

-Die LiveCD wegschmeissen

-Das Gentoo vom (hoffentlich noch bestehenden) SuSE-System aus per chroot installieren

-Einen schnelle(re)n Inet-Zugang holen und alles selber kompiliern

 *Quote:*   

> Meine Frage: Was läuft hier falsch?

 

Keine Ahnung, /dev/glaskugel ist bei mir seit dem neuen Kernel nicht mehr vorhanden. *SCNR*

Du solltest Fehlermeldungen posten, wenn du ernsthaft Hilfe willst. Z.B. dafür ist es eben praktisch, wenn man während der Installation ein System laufen hat, und man Fehlermeldungen per Copy&Paste posten kann!

Sorry, falls ich damit nicht helfen konnte!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

dev

----------

## MrTom

In letzter Zeit habe ich immer mehr das Gefühl, man sollte immer mit Stage1 beginnen.

Ich habe noch nie was anderes gemacht!

Es dauert länger, aber scheinbar bekommt man (oder bin das nur ich) weniger Probleme. 

Stage3, GRP und co sind wirklich nett. 

Aber Stage1 ist die Wahl einer Installation, die ich Dir ans Herz legen kann!

PS: Eigentlich gibt es zwischen 2004er und 1.4 keinen Unterschied. Die Installation ist zimmlich gleich. 2004 kann man direkt 2.6 installieren, was zwar bei 1.4 auch ohne Probleme geht, man aber dann halt ein paar Dinge von Hand erledigen muss.

----------

## FloMZ74

Leute,

anscheinend scheint keiner zu respektieren, daß ich Anfänger auf dem Gebiet der Linux-Betriebsysteme bin, ad 1. Ad 2, ich habe meine Fehlersuche aus meiner Sicht so detailliert wie möglich beschrieben, besser geht das aus meiner Sicht nicht, die Fehlermeldungen habe ich doch beschrieben, anscheinend hat die keiner gelesen. Ad 3, ich kann mir keine DSL-Verbindung  leisten, deshalb habe ich mich auf eine Stage 3 Installation festgelegt.

Soviel dazu.

Wenn mir, so wie es aussieht, hier keiner helfen will und anscheinend Newbies hier nicht erwünscht sind (Kommentar: Dann wollen wir uns mal erbarmen! Völlig fehl am Platz, es hat jeder mal klein angefangen, also tut nicht so hochherrschaftlich!!!), dann sagt es mir, ich werde mich sofort aus diesem Forum verabschieden. Dann lauft Ihr aber Gefahr, daß ich dieses Negativverhalten gegenüber Neulingen publik machen werde.

Mit bitterer Enttäuschung.

Florian

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## amne

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anscheinend scheint keiner zu respektieren, daß ich Anfänger auf dem Gebiet der Linux-Betriebsysteme bin, ad 1.
> 
> 

 

Dir haben doch eh sofort ein paar Leute geholfen.

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad 2, ich habe meine Fehlersuche aus meiner Sicht so detailliert wie möglich beschrieben, besser geht das aus meiner Sicht nicht, die Fehlermeldungen habe ich doch beschrieben, anscheinend hat die keiner gelesen.
> 
> 

 

Also ich sehe hier keine Fehlermeldung, sorry. Wo willst du die gepostet haben?

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad 3, ich kann mir keine DSL-Verbindung  leisten, deshalb habe ich mich auf eine Stage 3 Installation festgelegt.
> 
> 

 

Sollen wir uns jetzt dafür entschuldigen, dir einen Rat zu geben, der dir nicht gefällt? Böser MrTom, Pfui!

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soviel dazu.
> 
> Wenn mir, so wie es aussieht, hier keiner helfen will und anscheinend Newbies hier nicht erwünscht sind (Kommentar: Dann wollen wir uns mal erbarmen! Völlig fehl am Platz, es hat jeder mal klein angefangen, also tut nicht so hochherrschaftlich!!!), dann sagt es mir, ich werde mich sofort aus diesem Forum verabschieden.
> ...

 

Äh, es wollten dir 3 Leute sofort helfen?!? Du bist aber auch nicht im entferntesten auch nur ein bisschen gedisst worden?

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann lauft Ihr aber Gefahr, daß ich dieses Negativverhalten gegenüber Neulingen publik machen werde.
> 
> 

 

Willst du uns jetzt erpressen, damit wir doch noch lieb zu dir sind?

Damit kann ich in diesem Fall leben - Thread locked.

edit: Im Sinne einer konstruktiven Problemlösung doch nicht gelocked. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja doch noch irgendwie.Last edited by amne on Mon Mar 15, 2004 10:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wulfkuhn

Nochmal eins nach dem anderen:

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Laut Kapitel 7a sollen nun Kernelquellen installiert werden, doch beim Befehl emerge --usepkg gentoo-sources oder emerge --usepkg vanilla-sources treten Fehlermeldungen auf.
> 
> 

 

Welche Fehlermeldungen?

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei den Gentoo-Sources wird das Fehlen eines Paketes modutils-2.4.26.tar.bz2 
> 
> 

 

was sagt emerge -p modutils?

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und bei den Vanilla-Sources ein Paket Linux-2.irgendetwas angemahnt.
> 
> 

 

Linux-2. ... äh was?

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zumindest die Modutils in der zuvor genannten Version sind als ebuild da. leider ließ sich genkernel nicht emergen.
> 
> 

 

Und mit welcher Fehlermeldung lässt sich genkernel nicht emergen?

Es ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee die genauen Fehlermeldungen(und 10-20 Zeilen davor, bei emerge) zu posten und diese auch als solche kenntlich zu machen.

Übrigens wird einem hier sehr kompetent geholfen wenn man erst mal verstanden hat wie man eine Frage sinnvoll stellt, das üben wir nochmal. :Wink: 

Und gleich beleidigt sein weil man dir mitteilt, dass deine Frage schlecht gestellt ist wird dir mit Sicherheit nicht weiterhelfen.

Ich glaube auch nicht das man Unwissenheit respektieren muss.

Naja, jetzt langts mit Kritik, liefer einfach noch ein paar Infos nach dann kriegst du auch noch hilfreiche Antworten.

----------

## wulfkuhn

dup

----------

## dertobi123

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> Nachdem ich den Portage-Snapshot auf der Live-CD gemäß der Anleitung entpackt hatte und noch bis Kapitel 6a gekommen bin, verließ mich mein Glück. In meiner Anleitung befindet sich noch das Kapitel 6e, das das Kopieren der GRP-Pakete als nächstes beschreibt. Dieses habe ich auch getan, da ich diese Pakete aufgrund meiner analogen Internet-Anbindung benutzen wollte.
> 
> Seltsam, dieses Kapitel ist aktuell im Internet nicht mehr zu finden, warum?

 

Weil auf der Universal CD keine Packages mehr vorhanden sind, das Layout der CD Sätze hat sich nach Erstellung der Dokumentation für die CD leider nochmal geändert.

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> Laut Kapitel 7a sollen nun Kernelquellen installiert werden, doch beim Befehl emerge --usepkg gentoo-sources oder emerge --usepkg vanilla-sources treten Fehlermeldungen auf.

 

Ohne Netz lassen sich nur die gs-sources oder die =vanilla-sources-2.4.24 installieren, alle anderen Kernel Sourcen fehlen auf der CD.

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> Meine Frage: Was läuft hier falsch?

 

Die CD enthält ein paar kleine Bugs, du hast zwei (bekannte) aufgetan. Die Dokumentation auf der CD passt (in diesen beiden, entscheidenden Punkten) nicht zur CD.

 *FloMZ74 wrote:*   

> Bitte helft mir, ich möchte hier weiterkommen und nicht viele Stunden umsonst vergeuden.

 

Wenn möglich die Online Dokumentation benutzen, dort sind die Fehler "eingebaut", so dass eine problemlose Offline-Installation möglich sein sollte.

Wenn das nicht geht den Punkt GRP Pakete kopieren zunächst überspringen und als Kernel Sourcen entweder die gs-sources oder die =vanilla-sources-2.4.24 installieren.

@MrTom

Auch ich bevorzuge eine Stage1 Installation, ohne eine (schnelle) Netzverbindung ist diese aber nicht möglich.

@Deever

Ein konstruktiver Grund, warum die LiveCD weggeschmissen werden sollte?

@DarKRaveR

"Gut, dann wollen wir uns mal erbarmen" Wenn das jetzt hier der neue Ton ist, mit dem Leute empfangen werden, die Probleme nur haben, weil die Installationsmedien Fehler enthalten, wars das für dieses Forum.

@All

FloMZ74 hat exakt die Fehler erfahren, die passieren wenn man mit der Dokumentation auf der CD versucht eine Offline-Installation durchzuführen. Ist das ein Fehler?

BTW: Wenn man die Fehler der (x86) Installationsmedien kennt kann man auch was mit der Fragestellung anfangen ...

----------

## amne

Danke dertobi123! Etwas schlecht gelaufen der Thread anfänglich. Böser Montag.  :Mad: 

----------

## hulk2nd

 *Quote:*   

> anscheinend scheint keiner zu respektieren, daß ich Anfänger auf dem Gebiet der Linux-Betriebsysteme bin

 Doch! hallo und herzlich willkommen bei linux! Wie du selbst gesagt hast, jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Aber bei linux und grade bei gentoo ist etwas initiative gefragter denn je und die dokumentationen sowie das forum (-> suche) sind wirklich überdurchschnittlich!

leider kommt es immer häufiger vor das leute probleme posten, sofort eine richtige antwort vorgekaut bekommen wollen weil sie (zu faul sind?) und selber nicht nach einer lösung suchen.

deswegen vielleicht die etwas gereizte stimmung ...

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn mir, so wie es aussieht, hier keiner helfen will und anscheinend Newbies hier nicht erwünscht sind

 beides falsch! hätte dir niemand helfen wollen, hätte keiner geantwortet. ich kenne zig linux foren und auf vielen herrscht in der tat ein arroganter umgang. das gentoo forum gehört aber definitiv nicht dazu, im gegenteil ich habe selten ein forum mit einem so angenehmen umgangston und mit soviel hilfsbereitschaft erlebt. in anderen foren hättest du rtfm als antwort bekommen und der thread wäre geschlossen gewesen.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann lauft Ihr aber Gefahr, daß ich dieses Negativverhalten gegenüber Neulingen publik machen werde. 

 Ich glaube nicht das du hier irgendjemand drohen kannst, geschweigedenn das du damit jemand bewegst dir zu helfen.

grüsse,

hulk

edit

himmel***** hab ich langsam getippt  :Razz: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> BTW: Wenn man die Fehler der (x86) Installationsmedien kennt kann man auch was mit der Fragestellung anfangen ...

 klar, aber offensichtlich wollten leute helfen die das problem noch nicht kannten ...

du als dev scheinst da vermutlich etwas informierter zu sein.

von daher ein gegenseitiges mißverständnis.

aber ich hoffe doch kein grund für jemand ausfallend zu werden  :Smile: 

----------

## DarKRaveR

@dertobi

Sorry, das kam vielleicht etwas dumm rüber. Es war nur so, daß eine Menge Leute den Thread gelesen haben, aber nichts reinkam. Und es sah so aus, als wäre das so, weil er sich doch unpräzise Ausgedrückt hat.

Wenn bei einem emerge ein Fehler auftritt etc., dann hilft der Wortlaut meistens doch. Zum Beispiel könnte ja in der Fehlermeldung stehen, daß ein Pkaet fehlt / nicht geholt werden kann und wieso.

Nicht jeder hat schon x mal die 2004 er Version verwendet und jeden Fehler gesehen, um alles erahnen zu können, oder das Problem eine Offline-Installation machen zu müssen.

Wenn der Ton etwas 'rauh' war, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   BTW: Wenn man die Fehler der (x86) Installationsmedien kennt kann man auch was mit der Fragestellung anfangen ... klar, aber offensichtlich wollten leute helfen die das problem noch nicht kannten ...

 

Dann sollen sie sich schlau machen, was hier passiert ist hatte mit "Hilfe" recht wenig zu tun.

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> du als dev scheinst da vermutlich etwas informierter zu sein.

 

Noe, auch du kannst die Liste bekannter Fehler (Release Errata) [1] lesen.

Gut, die Geschichte mit den GRP Paketen und dem geänderten CD Layout steht nicht im Errata drin; wenn ich jemanden mit 2004.0 spezifischen Problemen helfen will, dann sollte ich eine 2004.0 CD zumindest aber schonmal gemountet haben.

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Sorry, das kam vielleicht etwas dumm rüber. Es war nur so, daß eine Menge Leute den Thread gelesen haben, aber nichts reinkam. Und es sah so aus, als wäre das so, weil er sich doch unpräzise Ausgedrückt hat.

 

Ja, aus "unserer" Sicht war/ist es unpräzise, aus der Sicht eines Newbies war das (mit Verweis auf die entsprechenden Stellen in der Doku) schon recht ausführlich beschrieben. Zumindest ausführlich genug um was damit anfangen zu können  :Wink: 

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Nicht jeder hat schon x mal die 2004 er Version verwendet und jeden Fehler gesehen, um alles erahnen zu können, oder das Problem eine Offline-Installation machen zu müssen.

 

Ich hab bisher auch noch keine 2004.0 Installation durchgeführt, weder "normal" noch Offline ...

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2004.0/x86/x86-release-notes.xml#doc_chap2_sect2

----------

## MrTom

@dertobi123:

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> @MrTom
> 
> Auch ich bevorzuge eine Stage1 Installation, ohne eine (schnelle) Netzverbindung ist diese aber nicht möglich.

 Was spricht gegen eine Stage1-Installation? Rechner zu einem Freund bringen alles was man braucht mit "-f" runterziehen und daheim weitermachen.

Dieser Weg wurde schon mehrmals im Forum empfohlen. Möchte ja nicht sagen, das GRP Mist ist, aber es macht halt scheinbar mehr Probleme, als eine Installation von Stage1. Das kann natürlich auf daran liegen, dass es mehr Leute gibt, die von Stage1 installieren als andere. Dadurch sind Fehler bekannter etc.

Ich sehe meine Antwort auch nicht als Problemlösung sondern als Tipp oder Anregung. Und bin immer noch der Meinung, das Stage1 die beste Wahl ist. Wird ja wohl irgendwo einen DSL-User geben. Deine Antwort hat mir diesbezüglich auch Recht gegeben, da es ja scheinbar Bugs waren, die die Probleme verursacht hatten. 

Aber scheinbar erwarten ja einige vom Forum, das eine persönlich geschriebene Anleitung als Antwort kommt.

Als wenn ich immer Probleme hatte, war ich mit allem froh, was mir weiterhilft... Aber scheinbar sind einge Menchen (geht jetzt nicht an FloMZ74) denkfaul.

Aber eine solche Reaktion, wie von FloMZ74, sagt mir nur eins. Ich sollte meine Zeit in Zukunft nicht mehr für Antworten im Forum verbrauchen. Natürlich kann nicht jeder (vor allem ich) jedem gleich immer eine perfekte Antwort auf seine Probleme geben. Oft werden auch falsche Antworten gegeben. Deshalb gibt es ja auch mehr als eine Person, die Antworten kann. Es gibt aber auch Fragen auf die ich (und natürlich auch andere) nach ca. 1 Minute eine Antwort gegeben hatte und man glaub es kaum, die Antwort richtig war und der Fragende zufrieden. 

Vielleicht sollten keine User mehr Antworten geben, nur noch Developer! Die User würde mehr Zeit haben, würden für Ihre Antworten keine sinnfreien Rückmeldungen erhalten und nicht dauernd Gedanken machen müssen, warum das Forum immer schlechter wird. 

@FloMZ74: Hattest Du Suse gekauft. Hast Du den Support beansprucht? Oder Suse aus dem Web gezogen, wie es die meisten machen? Würde mich interessieren (und ist wirklich auch nicht böse gemeint, wirkliches Interesse)...

----------

## dertobi123

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Was spricht gegen eine Stage1-Installation? Rechner zu einem Freund bringen alles was man braucht mit "-f" runterziehen und daheim weitermachen.
> 
> Dieser Weg wurde schon mehrmals im Forum empfohlen. Möchte ja nicht sagen, das GRP Mist ist, aber es macht halt scheinbar mehr Probleme, als eine Installation von Stage1. Das kann natürlich auf daran liegen, dass es mehr Leute gibt, die von Stage1 installieren als andere. Dadurch sind Fehler bekannter etc.

 

1.) Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass eine Stage1 Installation weniger Probleme/Ärger macht oder weniger Bugs enthält.

2.) Offline Installationen ob mit oder ohne GRP werden offiziell unterstützt.

3.) Die Diskussion um Stage1 oder nicht ist in diesem Thread definitiv Off-Topic. Jemanden der einen Ford kaufen will schwatzt du auch keinen Daimler auf.

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Vielleicht sollten keine User mehr Antworten geben, nur noch Developer!

 

Mir fehlen die Worte, Entschuldigung.

----------

## FloMZ74

MrTom:

@FloMZ74: Hattest Du Suse gekauft. Hast Du den Support beansprucht? Oder Suse aus dem Web gezogen, wie es die meisten machen? Würde mich interessieren (und ist wirklich auch nicht böse gemeint, wirkliches Interesse)...

Weder noch, ich habe mir die SuSE 9.0 DVD kopieren lassen. Den Support kann ich daher nicht in Anspruch nehmen, ich brauche ihn eigentlich bei der Installation nicht, da diese recht reibungslos von der Hand geht.

Nochmals zu meiner Reaktion:

Mir haben ganz einfach solche abwertende Reaktionen, wie "Dann wollen wir uns mal erbarmen.", nicht gepasst, als ob man sich entschuldigen müsste, wenig Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet zu haben. Zu der Vermutung ich wolle irgendjemand erpressen, leider völlig daneben, ich wollte nur mal klar stellen, daß man mit Leuten in einer abwertenden Art und Weise einfach nicht umgeht, nur weil sie weniger wissen als man selbst.

zu dertobi123:

danke Dir, wenigstens einer, der mir die Stange hält, einer, der verstanden hat, was ich mit meinem Hilfeschrei auslösen wollte.

zu wulfkuhn:

dup

muß ich das verstehen?

Ich hoffe, daß man in Zukunft netter mieinander umgeht, mein Anliegen ist das zu jeder Zeit.

 :Smile: 

----------

## wulfkuhn

dup musst du nicht verstehen.

Ich hab nur versehentlich doppeltgepostet und fand das Platzverschwendung.

----------

